# 30mins to design a workout for my misses.....GO!



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Only reason I'm struggling myself is:

Shes converting from crossfit, but hasnt been in MONTHS. So if i said: today babe we will train legs. No way is she going to manage 4-6 exercises of reps, as everything will have **** all endurance. So was going to go fullbody:

Deadlifts

Squats

Lunges

Leg extension

DB Chest press

Assited Pullups/Dips

Thoughts! Were training within the hour!

GOGOGIOGO


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

You got it pretty much covered there fella.

OHP with fixed weight barbells perhaps ?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

squat

press

deadlift

dips

done.

actually, a row would go in there well too - maybe bent over or something to involve the bi's a little more.

start simple, get her into the 'groove' and then develop a split based around these, and jobs a good'n


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Novice program for females

This is both strength and physique oriented.

Monday: Day A

Tuesday: Rest

Wednesday: Day B

Thursday: Rest

Friday: Day A

Saturday: Rest

Sunday: Rest

Next week should the switch days. Monday and Friday becomes Day B, and Wednesday becomes day A.

Day A:

Squat: 3x8-10

Dumbbell press: 3x8-10

Sumo deadlift: 3x8-10

Glute bridge: 3x8-10

Barbell row: 3x8-10

Tricep pushdown: 3x10-12

Facepulls: 3x12-15

Straight leg calf raise: 3x6-8

Day B:

Lunges: 3x8-10

Dumbbell overhead press: 3x8-10

Glute Ham Raise: 3x8-10

Glute bridge: 3x8-10

Lat pulldown: 3x10-12

Dumbbell curl: 3x10-12

Side laterals: 3x12-15

Seated calf raise: 3x10-12

- Try to increase the weight overtime.

- Replace lat pulldowns with each chin ups or pull ups once you're strong enough.

- If you're stronger and more confortable with a conventional deadlift, it can replace the sumo deadlift.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

cheers boys!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shoulders/Back/Abs

Shoulder

Seated Shoulder press, 1 x 20 reps, 1 x 15 reps, 1 x 12, 1 x 8 reps, 1 x 6 reps

Seated side lat raises, 1 x 12 reps, then same again but double drop X2, so 12 reps with weight, drop weight til failure, drop weight again til failure. Do this twice!

Rear delt raises with head on upright bench, 3 x 10 reps

Back

Lat pull down but with bent knees 3 x 15 reps

Seated Close Grip Row, 3 x 20 reps

Dead Lift, 3 x 12 reps

Abs

Stability ball crunches, 3 x 20

Chest/Arms/Abs

Chest

Flat Flies 3 x 12 reps

Incline db press 3 x 12 reps

Seated machine press 3 x 12 reps

Biceps

Straight bar cable curl 3 x 12 reps

Seated db curls 3 x 10

Triceps

Between Bench dips 2 x 12 reps then 1 x 10 reps with a weight balanced on your lap

Rope Pull down 3 x 12 reps

Abs

Off the bench leg raises 3 x 20

Legs

2 sets leg extensions very light just to warm up

Lunges 3 x 30 reps

Squats 3 x 15 reps

Abductor Machine 3 x 20

Stiff legged dead lifts with dumb bells 3 x 15

Wide Stance Leg Press 3 x 20


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

There's a lot of girl guide bull**** exercises in the previous posts that are completely unessasery particularly when your short on time, I recommend squat, dl, bp, ohp and if you have time dips and barbell curls, ideally 3 sets of 8 to ten reps, there ya go roughly a 30 min workout, simple yet extremely effective!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just get her to do your workout, sounds to me like your scared she will be better than you. No point making excuses for her before shes even been able to give it ago.


----------



## SHBN (Jan 20, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Novice program for females
> 
> This is both strength and physique oriented.
> 
> ...


Great workout!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Hoovering - triceps and cardio

Superset dusting and ironing - shoulders

Picking up the washing, moving it - back, legs

Cooking - lift the pans in a curl action - biceps

Done!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> Hoovering - triceps and cardio
> 
> Superset dusting and ironing - shoulders
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I prolly shouldn't find this funny but I really do......larrfing my head off as I type......I have to disagree with you though...

cos picking up the washing is clearly a pivotal stretch movement... :blink: :laugh:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Flubs said:


> :lol: :lol: I prolly shouldn't find this funny but I really do......larrfing my head off as I type......I have to disagree with you though...
> 
> cos picking up the washing is clearly a pivotal stretch movement... :blink: :laugh:


I was thinking it should be more of a deadlift, if he puts a box on top of the dryer she could practice lifting them like atlas stones as well.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> I was thinking it should be more of a deadlift, if he puts a box on top of the dryer she could practice lifting them like atlas stones as well.


oh yes....I didn't think of that...haha..


----------

